# Finish tools



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys I'm a second year apprentice and have not set finish yet. My time is coming up on the high rise were working on. I need to get my tools for finish in line. 

What would you say are the essentials? All input is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Channel locks(10 and 12"), adjustable wrenches(8 and 10"). Hammer, tape measure, hack saw, multi screwdriver, basin wrench, 5/8, 1/2 and 7/16 wrenches. Depends on the type of toilet you might want a 7/16 nut driver as well.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Commercial trim? Or residential trim?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Channel locks(10 and 12"), adjustable wrenches(8 and 10"). Hammer, tape measure, hack saw, multi screwdriver, basin wrench, 5/8, 1/2 and 7/16 wrenches. Depends on the type of toilet you might want a 7/16 nut driver as well.


Also a folding ruler..


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Dpeckplb said:


> Channel locks(10 and 12"), adjustable wrenches(8 and 10"). Hammer, tape measure, hack saw, multi screwdriver, basin wrench, 5/8, 1/2 and 7/16 wrenches. Depends on the type of toilet you might want a 7/16 nut driver as well.


This is a good list. Add hex keys and the Ridgid one stop wrench is awesome for angle stops.


----------



## Fox (Dec 10, 2014)

mires said:


> This is a good list. Add hex keys and the Ridgid one stop wrench is awesome for angle stops.



I like the combination crescent wrenches for flange bolts. And a 7/16 but driver for tanks is a must have.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gasket said:


> Hey guys I'm a second year apprentice and have not set finish yet. My time is coming up on the high rise were working on. I need to get my tools for finish in line.
> 
> What would you say are the essentials? All input is greatly appreciated, thank you.


What tools do you already have?


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Fox said:


> I like the combination crescent wrenches for flange bolts. And a 7/16 but driver for tanks is a must have.


What do you mean by combination Crescent? Agree with the nut drivers for tank bolts. Gonna need a 1/2'' too for Kohlers and I'm sure there are others. Just make sure to get hollow shaft.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Dpeckplb said:


> Channel locks(10 and 12"), adjustable wrenches(8 and 10"). Hammer, tape measure, hack saw, multi screwdriver, basin wrench, 5/8, 1/2 and 7/16 wrenches. Depends on the type of toilet you might want a 7/16 nut driver as well.


Great list, thank you. I have most of the basics. 



Flyout95 said:


> Commercial trim? Or residential trim?


Residential trim. Residential units in a 45 story highrise. We are using pull stops. The toilets are an all inclusive kit, they come with the tool needed for tightening attached to the nut itself. The tool then breaks once the tank is fully tightened. And the kitchen basin is an under mount.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I use the blue wrench for basket strainers/toilet tank nuts/some shower drain nuts/weapon. In conjunction with the barbell style tub drain wrench in second pic.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pay attention to the jaw design on the basin wrench you get. i got one once that had a small jaw with a high arch and didn't open far enough or fit in enough spaces when opened.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This design sucked. Once the jaw was open, it wouldn't engage a nut or pipe to save it's life. The high arch on the jaw sucked too. The rigid in BC's pic is what i have now.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Drop cloths, moving blankets work well too, knee pads, ergo kneel pad, nice drop light, in n out tray, wet dry vac, tennis shoes or non scuff boots, and a lot more


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

You are only as good as your tools. Invest in good tools.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Drop cloths, moving blankets work well too, knee pads, ergo kneel pad, nice drop light, in n out tray, wet dry vac, tennis shoes or non scuff boots, and a lot more


...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

3/8" tubing bender for supply tubes,strap wrench, plastic nut wrench for shank nuts


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheese saw
Head lamp
5/8" mini tubing cutter
ratcheting box wrenches 
a set of tub sockets
Dramel tool
SAE and metric allen wrenche set (loose key)
SAE and metric screw cutter 
Cordless drill
#2 and #3 phillips tips
wood and masonry bits (assorted)
Plastic internal cutters (1-1/2"-4")
tin snips
bucket buddy
Mega Loc pipe dope (wipes up w/o leaving a mess)
Clean cotton rags
screw drivers
chisel 
shop vac
A well organized truck with all of the tools mentioned in this thread in their specific spot
Most important:
The training to know when and how to use each one. A mentor is less trouble than trial and error, thought lessons learned using the latter method do seem to stick with you.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I like my Dewalt 9.6v cordless drill. Not too heavy but still is able to set number 12x1 1/2 wood screws for flanges. It is a nice all around light duty drill. Also try and buy all name brand tools, channel locks for pliers, estwing hammer, ridgid for any pipe/tubing cutter, Kline for screw drivers and nut drivers, and dewalts adjustable wrenches are actually very nice. My box end wrenches are just some mis matched set I found in the bargin bin.


----------



## Fox (Dec 10, 2014)

mires said:


> What do you mean by combination Crescent? Agree with the nut drivers for tank bolts. Gonna need a 1/2'' too for Kohlers and I'm sure there are others. Just make sure to get hollow shaft.



Open crescent at one end and a closed ratchet at the other end.


----------



## Fox (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ridgid faucet installer
Pasco angle stop installer....has the bar and the wrench
Gear Ratchet open socket set (by far one of the best tools I have)
lenox 9 in 1 screwdriver
wobble wedges(lots of them)
knipex smooth jaw channel locks (bar none the best channel locks EVER).....get 2-6" for finish stuff.


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

If the drains are PVC make sure you use clear primer and glue.


----------

